# turbo manifold?



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

I know i'm probably gonna get more than a few posts saying to search, but i did, and i came up with nothing of use. is there any manifold out there, custom made for the ga16 engine? also, anyone know how much boost the engine can take, without rebuilding the internals? i know it's normally 7-8 PSI on most cars, and my old kia actually could handle a little more than that. anyways, thanks for all the help!


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

Hotshot makes a kit but you can buy just the manifold from them. Project 200sx is up to 14 psi on stock internals except cams.


----------

